# WTB: S scale 2 rail straight track sections



## Billsfanmd (Nov 17, 2016)

looking for straight sections of realistic S or O scale track for a project.... Don't really care the brand or how old.... LMK if you have any for sale. I used KMT track and it worked perfect but need more track. 1 1/4 between rails and 2 1/4 total width is perfect...Thx!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might try posting as a WANTED TO BUY
in our For Sale or Trade Forum. It's free.
Provide a clear statement of what you want
to buy and approximately what you expect to
pay. 

Don


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

1 1/4" between the rails is O gauge. S gauge is 7/8". I am not familiar with KMT track. If you want 2 rail O gauge sectional track I believe Atlas makes it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I see your "handle" says "billsfan"? Not the Buffalo Bills???? Poor guy,lol....


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

@Billsfan, check your PM.


----------



## Billsfanmd (Nov 17, 2016)

yeah another tough Bills season....New season, new coach


----------

